# Baked Morels???



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

Couldn't find anything on morels in the recipes section so I'll try here. Have fried morels my whole life with and without (usually without) flour or such. Love them that way don't get me wrong. Was just wondering if there ARE other options. Could a person just lightly spray them with some kind of oil and bake them? Or could you fry them half way done in butter and bake to finish? Maybe with some parmesan cheese on them?

Just wondering if there are options cause I've never heard of any?


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Check the recipes on my site, the newest one "morel steak topping" is an excellent recipe, and the best steak and morels I've ever eaten.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Best with large whites

Preheat oven to 500 degrees
Have some melted butter ready
Cut in half, rinse, drain
Dip in milk or heavy cream and coat with bread crumbs seasoned with salt & pepper or whatever
On a lightly greased glass baking dish arrange them so they are not touching each other cut side down
Pour a little butter on each morel
Place in center of oven and cook for 10 minutes (give or take a minute or two depending on the oven)
If it's smoking and it might a little, they are probably done for sure

Good with fish, same way


----------



## Lazy K (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks. Stumpjumper, for some reason I couldn't get logged in to the site. Looks awesome though. Grandman, I didn't get your recipe in time so had to fly solo last night but that's pretty much what I did. And they were awesome!

The difference is, I started mine in a small amount of butter in the fry pan. Cooked them about half way I guess, maybe less. Put them cut side down on an ungreased cookie sheet. Then I sprinkled a little grated parmesan on each one and cooked for about 5 min. at 450. They were really good. I'll try your suggestion next time.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Did you get logged in finally?


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

...............IMHO.....I believe the Moral of the Morel is to use only a small amount of real butter....a hint of Garlic....and pan fry......Don't wash them...just shake real good in a mesh bag right where you picked them not too hard to bruise just to release the spores.....cut in half lengthwise....and fry ....they should lose only a tiny bit of moisture....do not overcook..just enough to soak up the butter/garlic flavors and still have plenty of texture....if they were in sandy soils...shake the mesh bag a little more......when picking we always cut the stems at the bottom just above the ground taking care not to pick up any soil..leaving the root ( ? ) If you still get just a fine grit...don't grind your teeth when chewing ......Of course the kids don't like this...but.....


----------

